# wii friend codes



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

do many people on here play wii online? as in my other thread im playing alot of the conduit online atm. i thought id put up my friend code - if you play and wanna hook up on a match that would be cool 

my code is 0389-1883-9125

post your friend codes here!


----------

